# Bobcat Operator Needed in South Chicago



## windycity (Dec 9, 2007)

Looking for a person to operate an S250 Bobcat. No plowing experience necessary but must have experience running a skid steer. This work would be done on the southside of Chicago near 47th and Pulaski. If interested call me at 708-525-1459.


----------



## mikerick65 (Nov 15, 2007)

I would be vert interested in running a skid steer. I have over 10 years experience, but havent plowed yet. Email me at [email protected] if you are still looking for someone.


----------



## mikerick65 (Nov 15, 2007)

bump
,............................


----------



## amendoza83 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a 1997 Dodge Ram Quad Cab 1500 V8 5.9L 4x4 with 7'6" Boss Super Duty Plow w/ insurance also have 8 yrs experience operating heavy machines (bobcat, skid steer etc..) will work 24/7
Call me Tony 773-410-0414 or 773-410-9933
Email: [email protected]


----------

